# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  شكر وعرفان لمنتدي الدكتورة شيماء عطاء الله

## amineza30

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــسلام عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــليكم 

بمناسبة انضمامي الي المنتدي الزاهر بالعلم والمعرفة .يشرفني ان اتقدم اليكم باحر التهاني  والشكر الي منشطي هدا المنتدي وخاصة الي الدكتورة .انا تشرفت بكم لاني احتاج الي هدا المنتدي فانا طالب في السنة اولي حقوق  اتمني ان اجد كل التسهلات لحل مشاكلي الدراسية وتزويدي اكثر بالعلم وانجاز كل وضائفي من خلال مطالعتي لهدا المنتدي 
وبهده الرسالة الاولي لي في هدا المنتدي اتمني ان لا تكون الاخير .


                                        وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## hazem mohamed

مرحبا بك أخي الكريم

ونتطلع إلى مشاركاتك التي تثري المنتدى

----------


## shimaa fadel

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى  وان شاء الله تجد فيه كل التسهيلات لمشكلاتك الدراسيه

----------


## فوزية سليمان

شكرا جزيلا لمنتدى الكتورة شيماء عطالله

وخصوصا الاستاذة الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله

وأشكر سيادتها على تهنئتها لى بعيد ميلادى

----------

